# Updated pics of the females that laid



## Wil (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are some pics I took today of the two females that laid a while back. They should produce some pretty nice babies.

1st:







2nd:


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 16, 2011)

What kinda tegus are those? Are they a red cross?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 16, 2011)

i like the secound one alot you got pics of the father?


----------



## Wil (Jul 16, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> What kinda tegus are those? Are they a red cross?



They are reds from Bert.
Thanks,
Wil


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 16, 2011)

Look nice, but Wil not sure if you made a thread on this,but do you keep any Red x Blue cross tegu's?


----------



## Wil (Jul 16, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> i like the secound one alot you got pics of the father?



Thanks. I like them both equally, I just wish that I could find reds that meet my expectations more readily. Anyways, here is a couple of pics of the sire.











And here is the sire of the other clutch.












Strange_Evil said:


> Look nice, but Wil not sure if you made a thread on this,but do you keep any Red x Blue cross tegu's?



No I don't have any crosses.


----------



## RamblinRose (Jul 16, 2011)

Wil have Tegu crosses? LOL, he would never do anything of that nature! He doesn't exploit Tegus like some do for money. He is in it for the love of them.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah stunning red's you have. They are so bright they almost glow


----------



## jmulley6 (Jul 16, 2011)

Those will be some pretty babies. I want one!


----------



## tora (Jul 16, 2011)

RamblinRose said:


> Wil have Tegu crosses? LOL, he would never do anything of that nature! He doesn't exploit Tegus like some do for money. He is in it for the love of them.



Just because someone breeds crosses doesn't mean they are just in it for the money..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 16, 2011)

_I would take that second Red male in a heart beat,..  but I'm sure you know that already. As much as I comment on him when you post pics,... I really wasn't into Reds but he makes me want one._


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 16, 2011)

i love those maless i love the red and really white spots im lookin forward to your blues if you get any this year tho


----------



## jd61285 (Jul 17, 2011)

They look awesome as do all of your animals.


----------



## BSM (Jul 18, 2011)

that female in the second set of pics is beautifull, alot nicer then my female i have


----------

